# Motorola DCH3416/Onkyo 705 HDMI Issue



## jeremyf0923

Hello everyone,


I have spent the last two hours searching and reading threads and I have yet to find an answer to my question so I have decided to post it. Here goes...


I have a Motorola DCH 3416 HD/DVR cable box (Comcast-ATL), an Onkyo TX-SR705 Receiver, a PS3, and a Sony 60" XBR SXRD rear projection HDTV. The Motorola DCH 3416 is running firmware version 18.34 and software version 74.53-3321.


I am attempting to only use HDMI connections - so I have the DCH 3416 running to HDMI In 1 on the Onkyo 705, the PS3 to HDMI In 2, and the Onkyo 705 HDMI Out running to the Sony HDTV Video In 6 (HDMI).


The PS3 works like a champ - no problems at all. My problem is with the DCH 3416. When I run as described above, I get audio and video, but the video on the analog channels has "stars" all over the screen and on the HD channels the audio/video is in and out every couple of seconds. I have now run the HDMI from the DCH 3416 directly to the HDTV and it looks perfect. That's great, but I wanted the Onkyo to do all of my video switching - I did not want to have to deal with changing the video input on my TV each time I switched from cable TV to PS3 and vice versa. I feel pretty confident that the Onkyo receiver is not causing this issue - that it is the DCH 3416 and some issue with the firmware not liking the fact that the audio/video signal is going to the Onkyo receiver (functioning as a repeater) rather than going directly to the HDTV.


Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a solution? If you have the same components as me and are not experiencing this issue, can you tell me how you hooked it up to avoid video problems with the DCH 3416.


Thanks very much in advance for any assistance that you can provide!


Jeremy


----------



## BPM1

Well I have the same issue…


Pioneer Elite Pro-150 60” Plasma

Harman Kardon AVR 347

Motorola DCH 3416 DVR

LG HDMI DVD

Harmony 1000 Remote


After trying to tweak this setup for 3 days, speaking with the HK guys and the Cox techs (who were all refreshingly somewhat knowledgeable) that came to my house, we all agree on ONE thing…it is the cable box. And at this point there isn’t much they seem to be able to do. After upgrading my one year old HK receiver to have the ability to run HDMI as a constant with out changing inputs…looks like the cable box will once again be HDMI straight to the TV and I’ll hit the HK receiver with the optical connection for digital sound. It appears that the most current firmware available to fix the “repeater issues” has not been able to workout all the issues, hence why turning the units on and off will handshake the signal. If someone has been successful running a dch 3416 HD box through an AVR and had no issues switching from HD channels back to standard cable what firmware is installed on your box and more importantly how is the picture quality?


One solution is the Harmony Remote…at least it will turn all my components on/off and input switching with a single push of a button. But that still doesn’t make me feel better about the repeater issues and NOT having the ability to run HDMI through one input.


----------



## spokes959




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeremyf0923* /forum/post/12484889
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> I have spent the last two hours searching and reading threads and I have yet to find an answer to my question so I have decided to post it. Here goes...
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola DCH 3416 HD/DVR cable box (Comcast-ATL), an Onkyo TX-SR705 Receiver, a PS3, and a Sony 60" XBR SXRD rear projection HDTV. The Motorola DCH 3416 is running firmware version 18.34 and software version 74.53-3321.
> 
> 
> I am attempting to only use HDMI connections - so I have the DCH 3416 running to HDMI In 1 on the Onkyo 705, the PS3 to HDMI In 2, and the Onkyo 705 HDMI Out running to the Sony HDTV Video In 6 (HDMI).
> 
> 
> The PS3 works like a champ - no problems at all. My problem is with the DCH 3416. When I run as described above, I get audio and video, but the video on the analog channels has "stars" all over the screen and on the HD channels the audio/video is in and out every couple of seconds. I have now run the HDMI from the DCH 3416 directly to the HDTV and it looks perfect. That's great, but I wanted the Onkyo to do all of my video switching - I did not want to have to deal with changing the video input on my TV each time I switched from cable TV to PS3 and vice versa. I feel pretty confident that the Onkyo receiver is not causing this issue - that it is the DCH 3416 and some issue with the firmware not liking the fact that the audio/video signal is going to the Onkyo receiver (functioning as a repeater) rather than going directly to the HDTV.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this? Is there a solution? If you have the same components as me and are not experiencing this issue, can you tell me how you hooked it up to avoid video problems with the DCH 3416.
> 
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for any assistance that you can provide!
> 
> 
> Jeremy





I have the DCH3416 connected via HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605, which is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic TH-50PZ700 and all works fine. I'm not sure of the DCH3416 firmware/software versions (how do you check?).


----------



## toadtaste

Here is a tutorial on how to check.

http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/How_to_...e_and_Software


----------



## pepper&ginger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spokes959* /forum/post/12654797
> 
> 
> I have the DCH3416 connected via HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605, which is connected via HDMI to a Panasonic TH-50PZ700 and all works fine. I'm not sure of the DCH3416 firmware/software versions (how do you check?).



I have a very similar problem. I do think it is the Comcast DCH 3416 which is at fault. Here is a copy of my post:

I have recently tried to connect a Comcast Motorola DCH 3416 DVR to my Onkyo HT-SR800 Home Theater and then to a Panasonic TH-42PZ700U HDTV. The Comcast DVR is connected to the Onkyo with a HDMI cable and the HDMI out from the Onkyo goes to the Panasonic TV HDMI input. Audio connections are with a Optical digital cable connecting the DVR to the Onkyo.


Everything works fine till I shut off all the components. I then get a error code on the Comcast DVR which looks like a flashing dVI or dU1 code. After a while the Comcast DVR freezes and will not work till the box has been unplugged and the power is off for a minute and then repower the system. This problem keeps repeating itself.


I have tried various HDMI cables and changed the power cord, the power strip, the wall to Comcast coaxial cable. The DVR boxes have been changed three time and am on my 4th DVR. The Comcast tech support has worked for several hours with no avail.


Where is the problem? I was told that this may be an HDCP error between the Motorola and the ONKYO. Can anyone share some light or does anyone have a similar problem? Would appreciate any experts comment and advise.


----------



## BPM1

I have a Motorola box, Harmon Kardon receiver and the 150fd…tried to hook everything with strictly HDMI…I “did” get your “DVI” error and the box locked up (did your picture turn green?).


From what I was told by a HK level 3 tech (supervisor) and a level 2 Cox tech is this…


The problem lies with the Motorola box…

The cable box does not have a “repeater” function to refresh the signal after you change channels. They ‘NEED” to write a firmware that will correct this issue (after every channel change the box needs to “repeat” the output 480i or 1080i or whatever signal is being sent out…many people have the same problem. So in a nut shell your cable box doesn’t speak the language needed for the receiver to understand. You can try two things, none that made me really happy but it did work…


1. Hook your cable box via HDMI right to one of the tv’s HDMI inputs and use an optical cable to pipe in the audio to the receiver. Then hook the receiver to a second HDMI input on the tv and everything else dvd/ipod or what ever will use the receivers HDMI output to the tv. This is what I did and it works fine with a very clean picture. The down side is that you’ll have to change inputs on the tv when watching another source. I use the Harmony 1000 remote so one push of a button turns everything on/off, sets inputs so it’s really a non issue for me.


2. The second thing to try is to use component cables (RBG) from your cable box to your receiver and then HDMI to the tv from the receiver. Some receivers let the component (RGB) signal pass trough. For some this has worked, but many are determined to use strictly HDMI cables.


----------



## pepper&ginger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BPM1* /forum/post/12705583
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola box, Harmon Kardon receiver and the 150fd…tried to hook everything with strictly HDMI…I “did” get your “DVI” error and the box locked up (did your picture turn green?).
> 
> 
> From what I was told by a HK level 3 tech (supervisor) and a level 2 Cox tech is this…
> 
> 
> The problem lies with the Motorola box…
> 
> The cable box does not have a “repeater” function to refresh the signal after you change channels. They ‘NEED” to write a firmware that will correct this issue (after every channel change the box needs to “repeat” the output 480i or 1080i or whatever signal is being sent out…many people have the same problem. So in a nut shell your cable box doesn’t speak the language needed for the receiver to understand. You can try two things, none that made me really happy but it did work…
> 
> 
> 1. Hook your cable box via HDMI right to one of the tv’s HDMI inputs and use an optical cable to pipe in the audio to the receiver. Then hook the receiver to a second HDMI input on the tv and everything else dvd/ipod or what ever will use the receivers HDMI output to the tv. This is what I did and it works fine with a very clean picture. The down side is that you’ll have to change inputs on the tv when watching another source. I use the Harmony 1000 remote so one push of a button turns everything on/off, sets inputs so it’s really a non issue for me.
> 
> 
> 2. The second thing to try is to use component cables (RBG) from your cable box to your receiver and then HDMI to the tv from the receiver. Some receivers let the component (RGB) signal pass trough. For some this has worked, but many are determined to use strictly HDMI cables.



Thanks for the feedback and advise. I have done the connections just like you said HDMI from DVR directly to the TV and Optical cable from the DVR to the receiver. My Blu ray DVD goes via HDMI to the receiver and then output to the 2nd HDMI input on the TV. I have great picture and sound, but have to press a lot of buttons to make the switch when using the DVD.

I guess by now Motorola knows about this problem and may be some day we will have a firmware fix.


----------



## BPM1

P+G...


Glad things worked out...that should give you the best picture and sound with the Motorola box. Yes they know about the issue. One tech tried to convince me that they solved the problem, so he sent his “top” installer to stop by and see if it was the box or my connections…he left with his tail between his legs. Many hope they solve the issue and soon.


FYI…think about a remote that can multi task…I just push a single button “watch TV”, “watch DVD”, “Play IPOD” on my remote and the remote does all the work. Turns what needs to be turn on, changes inputs on TV and receiver and make things very easy for my wife. She really isn’t into the 11 remotes all over the couch…


----------



## MrHifi

I've been living with the DCH3416 for 6 months. Picture wise, I love it. I connect to my Optoma HD81-LV 1080p projector through an Integra 9.8 Controller. In order to get the best picture possible, I use inexpensive HDMI cabling from Monoprice. Like others, I have experienced lockups and arbitrary and unexplainable resolution changes at the output of the 3416. I also have experienced lockups when changing channels that vary in resolution value, i.e. 1080i to 480p to 720p. I am writing this because I feel I finally understand what I need to do keep my system working normally. It is surprisingly simple but it has taken me months of research and trials to get here.


To begin with, you must turn on your TV or projector and anyother devices in the HDMI stream. In my case, I set my controller to pass through all video to the projector. Even so, the projector and controller must be on before you decide what resolution you wish to send out from the 3416. I chose 1080i and I left the Override Off. I will provide a step by step procedure because having a successful outcome with HDMI cabling, requires it.


1. To begin, every device in the HDMI chain must be either "off" or on "standby."

2. Turn on all the devices downstream of the 3416.

3. Turn on the 3416, turn it off and immediately push the red "MENU" button on the right of the remote.

4. Set the items to "16x9", 1080i or 720p as required for your display device, Override to "OFF".

5. Return to "standby" by hitting the "Power" button on the remote.

6. Hit the same "power" button again. (You should see the resolution you selected in the white light on the 3416 display.)

7. Your TV should be displaying a picture.

8. When you change channels, there should be no delay or dropouts.

9. DO NOT place the 3416 on "standby" ever again. If you do, you will have to repeat steps 1-8.


I know, its too easy. Try it. You will be amazed.


----------



## Audixium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/13181793
> 
> 
> In order to get the best picture possible, I use inexpensive HDMI cabling from Monoprice....



Me too!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/13181793
> 
> 
> I know, its too easy. Try it. You will be amazed.



Thanks for the info. I'm going to try this in order to solve my DCH3416 and Monoprice 4x1 switch handshake problem. I hope you are right!


----------



## MrHifi

Hope it worked. Mine had been working perfectly until I forgot and placed it on standby. Lost the picture but not the sound when I tried again to watch the DVR. Had to repeat 1-8.


----------



## Audixium

No love...bummer. Guess I'll be using my RMA#.


----------



## superjuan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MrHifi* /forum/post/13181793
> 
> 
> I've been living with the DCH3416 for 6 months. Picture wise, I love it. I connect to my Optoma HD81-LV 1080p projector through an Integra 9.8 Controller. In order to get the best picture possible, I use inexpensive HDMI cabling from Monoprice. Like others, I have experienced lockups and arbitrary and unexplainable resolution changes at the output of the 3416. I also have experienced lockups when changing channels that vary in resolution value, i.e. 1080i to 480p to 720p. I am writing this because I feel I finally understand what I need to do keep my system working normally. It is surprisingly simple but it has taken me months of research and trials to get here.
> 
> 
> To begin with, you must turn on your TV or projector and anyother devices in the HDMI stream. In my case, I set my controller to pass through all video to the projector. Even so, the projector and controller must be on before you decide what resolution you wish to send out from the 3416. I chose 1080i and I left the Override Off. I will provide a step by step procedure because having a successful outcome with HDMI cabling, requires it.
> 
> 
> 1. To begin, every device in the HDMI chain must be either "off" or on "standby."
> 
> 2. Turn on all the devices downstream of the 3416.
> 
> 3. Turn on the 3416, turn it off and immediately push the red "MENU" button on the right of the remote.
> 
> 4. Set the items to "16x9", 1080i or 720p as required for your display device, Override to "OFF".
> 
> 5. Return to "standby" by hitting the "Power" button on the remote.
> 
> 6. Hit the same "power" button again. (You should see the resolution you selected in the white light on the 3416 display.)
> 
> 7. Your TV should be displaying a picture.
> 
> 8. When you change channels, there should be no delay or dropouts.
> 
> 9. DO NOT place the 3416 on "standby" ever again. If you do, you will have to repeat steps 1-8.
> 
> 
> I know, its too easy. Try it. You will be amazed.



Thank You!


I was having the same Green Screen problem (it occurred when switching to DVRed SD program from an HD channel) with my DCH3416 and Toshiba

65HM167.


I just wanted to mention for anyone else who may be having this problem that, in Step 4, I had to set "4:3 Override" to "480i". Although it still goes through the delayed switch, it doesn't get stuck on the green screen. ("STRETCH" also seems to work, but that stretches out every SD channel to fit the 16:9 screen. However, when set to "STRETCH", it switches immediately and doesn't have a delayed switch.) For some reason setting it to 'OFF' didn't work.


Thanks again!


----------



## jeremyf0923

Just checking back in with everyone - I had a faulty Onkyo 705 receiver so I exchanged up for an 805 at Crutchfield. Just for the record, those guys have the best customer service on this planet I think. They exchanged with no problem even though I had it for more than 3 months, paid for all shipping, and shipped me an 805 for only $50 more - got it for $700.


Anyway, back to my point in posting. I gave up on using the HDMI connection - nothing should ever be this hard to simply get a clear picture. Instead, I just used component video and TOSlink cable. There is absolutely no difference in picture quality or sound quality, saved money, and it worked the first time and every time thereafter.


Just thought I would share...


----------



## brookline39

I have a similar problem, but it is audio instead of video. I have a new 3416 from rcn in Boston. It is hooked directly via hdmi to my new Sony strdg820. I get great video on my Sony kdf-e42a10 but only 2ch stereo. I tried hookining up a digital audio cable and it get overridden by the hdmi connection. I tested just the digital audio cable connection but still only get 2 ch stereo out of the Motorola dch3416. I have called both RCN (no help) and Sony (very helpful) and it seems to be the 3416. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## MrHifi

Sometimes one must compromise picture quality for convenience. There is no doubt that whoever dreamed up HDCP should be drawn and quartered and then resussitated to suffer more. Unfortunately, PQ is visibly better though HDMI vs. component. In fact, it is much better if you own a display that is either large enough or displays with sufficient detail.


----------



## tyger508

This problem is driving me nuts and I cant find an answer anywhere!


I have a Motorola DCH3416 hooked up to my HK 254 through optical cable for sound and component cables for video.


I only have 2.0 audio when watching cable TV on any channel (even the HD channels that have the DD/5.1 logo in the "info"). I have called Comcast three times and the only advice they have given is to bring in my cable box and exchange it for the "newer" model (the 6416).


I have tried hooking up my cable box to the receiver using an HDMI cable, and the problem still exists. My DVD player 5.1 surround works perfectly, so I have concluded that the cable box is the problem. The only audio options I have on my cable box are mono, stereo, or matrix. There isnt an option for 5.1 surround, has anyone else delt with this before? Is a newer cable box really the answer?


Please help.


----------



## ln40a750




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brookline39* /forum/post/14539528
> 
> 
> I have a similar problem, but it is audio instead of video. I have a new 3416 from rcn in Boston. It is hooked directly via hdmi to my new Sony strdg820. I get great video on my Sony kdf-e42a10 but only 2ch stereo. I tried hookining up a digital audio cable and it get overridden by the hdmi connection. I tested just the digital audio cable connection but still only get 2 ch stereo out of the Motorola dch3416. I have called both RCN (no help) and Sony (very helpful) and it seems to be the 3416. Any suggestions. Thanks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyger508* /forum/post/15527650
> 
> 
> This problem is driving me nuts and I cant find an answer anywhere!
> 
> 
> I have a Motorola DCH3416 hooked up to my HK 254 through optical cable for sound and component cables for video.
> 
> 
> I only have 2.0 audio when watching cable TV on any channel (even the HD channels that have the DD/5.1 logo in the "info"). I have called Comcast three times and the only advice they have given is to bring in my cable box and exchange it for the "newer" model (the 6416).
> 
> 
> I have tried hooking up my cable box to the receiver using an HDMI cable, and the problem still exists. My DVD player 5.1 surround works perfectly, so I have concluded that the cable box is the problem. The only audio options I have on my cable box are mono, stereo, or matrix. There isnt an option for 5.1 surround, has anyone else delt with this before? Is a newer cable box really the answer?
> 
> 
> Please help.



I have the same problem!


----------



## MrHifi

I have (2) 3416's running through an Integra 9.9 using HDMI. Works perfectly except I have to reset the resolution every time I reselect the 3416's. Audio works perfectly


----------



## deecee.1415

I have had the same problem with my RCN DCH 3416 box. RCN tech's that I talked to, which have been numerous on this issue, have told me that the HDMI cable I used "will not pass surround sound (5.1) audio." Obviously that is nonsense. There is obviously a problem with this box. I can get surround sound, i.e. not just the stereo sound, temporarily, if I reboot the box. I tried using a coaxial digital audio cable from the box to my marantz receiver, but a Marantz tech told me that if there were audio at the HDMI cable the receiver would recognize that and not the audio from the digital audio input. They suggested contacting RCN and finding out if the audio to the HDMI output of the DCH3416 can be muted, so the receiver will recognize the digital audio input. The Marantz tech also said to be sure the box was set up to output the audio in bitstream v. pcm format. It also appears that turning off and on my equipment in particular order playsa role in whether I get the full digital audio signal into the reciever. I turn the TV off first, then the receiver, then the cable box. I am not sure exactly what difference this on/off order makes, but then again, I'm grasping at straws. I haven't tried to connect the HDMI out of the cabble box directly to the TV and then use the digital audio connectors to the receiver as some have suggested. Other than the switching of the tv inputs anytime I use my DVD player, is there anyother downside?


bottom line, Is there a newer HD cable box with HD DVR to replece the Motorola DCH3416. If so, maybe the best solution is to get RCN to upgrade my box. Lord knows I'm paying them way too much for bad service.


thanks,


----------



## MrHifi

Turn off the 3416. Click on the remote "MENU" button. The screen that comes up will have an advanced setting or HDMI settings position. Select it. There, you should select the audio output. good luck.


Except for having to reset the output resolution every time I turn my system on, I love the 3416.


----------



## Doug147NYC

I just spent half an hour typing up detailed post about this and although I

was logged on when I clicked preview Post I was asked to sign on and my

post disappeared!!!!!!!!


I also could not get 5.1 audio but only 2.1 through the HDMI and digital

coaxial cables. After pleading with "tech" support to put me through to

some one who knew what they were talking about for 4 hours and then

having a screaming fit with "Customer Retention" I was finally put through to

a Real Tech person named Andrew who solved the problem in a couple of

minutes.


You have to turn on the "Dolby Digital (AC3)" in the RCN General Settings Menu.

To do this: Turn on the DCH3416. The press the Menu button on (the RCN

remote Twice. This will bring you to the General Settings Menu. Scroll

down to "Audio/Video" and press the OK button on the Remote. Scroll down

to "Audio Settings" and press the OK Button. This will bring you to a Volume

Level Menu. Scroll down to Digital Output, press OK on the remote and

choose Dolby Digital (AC3), press OK and then Exit on the Remote. You

should now have Dolby 5.1 through your HDMI and optical cables. At least

this worked for me. Thanks, Andrew.


----------



## dhuhtala

So I have used component connections for years but went to HDMI when I bought a new receiver and TV. So 3 years after this discussion happened, the problem STILL hasn't been corrected?!


Wow...I have brand new equipment (LG 55LW6500 and a Denon 891 receiver) and I still can't get the 3416 to stay at 1080? This doesn't seem like a hard firmware fix to me!


----------



## MrHifi

FWIW,


My (2) 3416's both jump to 720p every time the HDMI tries to complete. I have to manually switch to 1080i, let it run through the handshake, and then I get a 1080i connection. Been doing this for at least 6 years with various pieces of gear downstream.


----------

